# Where will you NOT read your Kindle?



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I love to read in pubs, but I've never taken my Kindle into one for fear that someone (me perhaps) might spill a Guinness on it.

Are there some places that are just not Kindle conducive?


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

I was going to get mine out at the pool Sunday , I thought ok nice relaxing sunny day at the pool, going to read a bit. Next thing I know kids show up splashing everywhere, nope not taking that chance


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

The car. Much as I love my Kindle, reading in cars still gives me nausea.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I will not read my Kindle in the dark with no light


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

racheldeet said:


> The car. Much as I love my Kindle, reading in cars still gives me nausea.


I assume you're speaking about reading and riding, not reading and driving. I have to ask because I once passed a guy driving on the interstate with a book wide open on his steering wheel. The scary part was that the book was in Braille!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Buy a book light to read in the dark.  I was told it was rude to read when you have company, so I try to follow good manners. Otherwise, where I go, my kindle goes.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

Toby said:


> Buy a book light to read in the dark.  I was told it was rude to read when you have company, so I try to follow good manners. Otherwise, where I go, my kindle goes.


When I was little I used to try to strain to read in the dark my dad always told me j was going to mess up my eyes. Ive had glasses since I was 11 and wore them EVERYDAY since
I agree it's not polite to read with company but hey if I'm more interested in my book than the conversation , kindle it is!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Toby said:


> where I go, my kindle goes.


Really? Even weddings and funerals?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Well... I know I wouldn't read my Kindle while on a ride at a theme park.   (Or probably not on a speed boat.)  I had to stay in a hotel room with a Jacuzzi for two weeks by myself and I didn't dare read my Kindle while relaxing in that. I *wanted* too, but I didn't have a Ziploc bag or a waterproof case, so I figured that I had better not tempt fate.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

...in a boat with a goat....


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

it's getting annoying to try to read at the park.  I don't understand why some people can't just let people sit and read in peace!


----------



## Law Goddess (Apr 21, 2011)

DO take your Kindle to the pool! I bought a cover for mine on ebay, it is water-tight up to 12 feet of water- guaranteed. I take mine on the boat in the Bay all of the time. It even has a strap that goes around your neck so it won't drop from your hands. The company is called "TrendyDigital" and it has been wonderful. It has two rows of a "zip-loc" type closing, then it folds over twice and snaps shut. You can easily read through the vinyl window and it is still easy to turn it on and off and turn the pages. I think I only paid a few dollars for it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Waterproof-Bag-Sleeve-Cover-Case-Amazon-Kindle-3-BL-/350478659347?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item519a27ef13 Yup- $2.38 for this one or you can get the "TrendyDigital" for about $15.00
So, get one and enjoy it at the pool!

As for where not to read your Kindle- I found out that most courthouses won't allow it. I was called for jury duty and they make you sit in this room for hours while waiting to be either chosen or finally sent home. I wasn't allowed to bring in my Kindle. No electronic devices. I have to admit, I was pretty angry.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

The only place I can think of where my kindle wasn't since I got it was commencement. I wasn't able to carry things with me, and couldn't find any way to hide it under the robe or it would have gone.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks law I'm going to have to snag a couple of those! 
As for the courthouse that's insane!


----------



## Law Goddess (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem....they really work very well, I was surprised!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm paranoid that bright sunlight will damage the screen of my Kindle 2.  I don't like sitting in direct sunlight anyways -- but if I did, I'd think twice if I were going to read on my Kindle!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The restroom. That is strictly paper magazine territory for me.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I will not read my Kindle at work.  I'd get fired for that.


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

the beach.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

In a Barnes and Noble.  I don't think much good could come of that.  I imagine a good curb-stomping would be in order.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Hadou said:


> In a Barnes and Noble. I don't think much good could come of that. I imagine a good curb-stomping would be in order.


No kidding. This is like showing up to a Red Sox game in a Yankees jersey!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Maygirl09 said:


> the beach.


Same, I'd expand it to vacation in general. Aside from reading on the plane, I usually don't touch my Kindle when on vacation. I've never got the people who travel and read a ton of books. When I go places I want to pack my days and nights full of sight seeing and doing things I don't normally do at home.

Though I suppose many are traveling with kids and have time to read while the kids are doing whatever etc. And I guess some take more "veg out" vacations where they want to just go somewhere and rest and take a break from work, rather than having a busy vacation with every hour packed with things to do.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

by the pool, too afraid it'll get wet


----------



## dkelm (Jul 20, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Same, I'd expand it to vacation in general. Aside from reading on the plane, I usually don't touch my Kindle when on vacation. I've never got the people who travel and read a ton of books. When I go places I want to pack my days and nights full of sight seeing and doing things I don't normally do at home.
> 
> Though I suppose many are traveling with kids and have time to read while the kids are doing whatever etc. And I guess some take more "veg out" vacations where they want to just go somewhere and rest and take a break from work, rather than having a busy vacation with every hour packed with things to do.


HAHA! I totally read on vacation. I went to Arizona with my girlfriends for our birthday weekend celebration (we all have birthday's near e/o) and we ALL brought our Kindles. hahaha!!! We left the condo, but stayed in a lot. It was just nice to get away and relax. We cooked, we read, and we shopped too!!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

dkelm said:


> HAHA! I totally read on vacation. I went to Arizona with my girlfriends for our birthday weekend celebration (we all have birthday's near e/o) and we ALL brought our Kindles. hahaha!!! We left the condo, but stayed in a lot. It was just nice to get away and relax. We cooked, we read, and we shopped too!!


Well that I can see. I do read some if I'm just traveling to visit friends or family etc. rather than traveling to see a new place!

But most of my vacations I'm going to a city and/or country I've never been to before so I want to pack in as much sight seeing as I can so I spend very little time in the hotel other than sleeping!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Um, while driving?  Probably not anywhere I might spill something on it.  I know someone who reads their Kindle in the bathroom, in the bath tub!, and I am stunned at that.  Seems like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Many of you are saying that where you go, your Kindle goes. It's the opposite for me. Where my Kindle goes, it almost always allows me to accompany it. I am most appreciative.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

Mike McIntyre said:


> I assume you're speaking about reading and riding, not reading and driving. I have to ask because I once passed a guy driving on the interstate with a book wide open on his steering wheel. The scary part was that the book was in Braille!


I've been the victim of too many distracted people running red lights (literally, three times in three years) to do anything so silly!


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Just about anywhere but the beach or a public pool...not because of the water; I know there are cases for that.  But rather because I don't want to risk it getting stolen from my bag when I'm in the water.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Hadou said:


> In a Barnes and Noble. I don't think much good could come of that. I imagine a good curb-stomping would be in order.


I've read mine in a Barnes and Noble- I've even pulled it out in the aisle and looked up a book on the Kindle. Never had a problem...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought the OCTOVO Tirim Splashproof Outdoor Case / Cover for Kindle (Fits 6" Display, Latest Generation Kindle) when it was ridiculously inexpensive ($5 including shipping). Of course, I got this well after my nice long hotel stay.


----------



## lillady83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I won't read it near a pool.  I am wary of reading it if I take a bubble bath, but I think I have done it before.

I take my to B&N and see nothing wrong with it.  I still shop for paper books which is why I am in the B&N in the first place so I see no problem with me having my Kindle in tow.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't read at the dog park. A furry buddy allows has to sniff it. Some dogs drool more than others

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Since my Kindle is still insured for another year and a half, I pretty much take it everywhere.  The price of the Kindle has come down so much since I bought mine (at $259) that if it were to break I would actually have money left over after replacing it.


----------



## Daring to Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

stevene9 said:


> Many of you are saying that where you go, your Kindle goes. It's the opposite for me. Where my Kindle goes, it almost always allows me to accompany it. I am most appreciative.


LOL!!!  Kind of like having a cat. It makes you question who the real owner in the relationship is.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Never in the shower !


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't read it where it would be rude to do so: weddings, dinner parties, etc. 

I certainly take mine on vacation. Even if I want to do a lot of sight-seeing or hiking (LOVE hiking the hills in Scotland), I'll want to relax for a while in the evening and that means I want my Kindle. I could never go weeks without reading. *gasp of horror at the thought*


----------



## Larry Marshall (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm surprised that nobody has suggested using a simple, zip-lock bag for their Kindle if water is a problem.  Lots of people doing it, in jacuzzis, bathtubs, etc.  They're used extensively by people on dive trips to keep things dry and, just like the more expensive "made for Kindle" approaches, they don't interfere with Kindle use.

Cheers --- Larry


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Has  anyone tried a simple ziplock with their Kindle? It seems like there would be a lot of glare.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

freelantzer said:


> Has anyone tried a simple ziplock with their Kindle? It seems like there would be a lot of glare.


I use a ziploc bag at the beach & don't have a problem with glare. But I always sit under an umbrella, I get enough sun at work.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I take my k3 with me everytime I leave the house.  But I only read in the car if someone else is driving  .


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm training my bunny rabbit, Fluffy, not to eat my iPad while I'm reading. She sampled the charge cord.
            
I never take my iPad into the bathroom or utility room because of the moisture or leave it in the hot car.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

Although a ziploc bag serves me well in the bath, even with that protection I categorically refuse to read my Kindle while I'm at the sports club, in the pool, swimming.

At least while doing the crawl. Backstroke, maybe.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Oddly enough, I don't like using the Kindle outside. Actually, that isn't completely true. In a nicely shaded area, perhaps under a tree, the light isn't as hard on my eyes.

Have any of you guys experienced difficulty reading outside?


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

John Dorian said:


> Have any of you guys experienced difficulty reading outside?


I don't have any problem reading outside. The screen is nice and bright, but not too bright. I almost prefer the look of my screen with daylight on it rather than the artificial light in my living room.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

freelantzer said:


> I don't have any problem reading outside. The screen is nice and bright, but not too bright. I almost prefer the look of my screen with daylight on it rather than the artificial light in my living room.


I agree. The brighter it is, the better I like it. The only reason I haven't done more outside reading lately is the heat. Doesn't bother ME in the least -- I LIKE it hot!!! But you're not supposed to use the Kindle if the temp is above 95F.  Otherwise I'd be sitting on the chaise lounge under the tree with a tall cold one and my Kindle. But, that's why I still have a few paper books.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I won't take mine skydiving. Then again, I see that someone recently published an ebook on what to do when your parachute doesn't open.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

On a recent vacation trip to Niagara Falls, I decided against taking my Kindle on the Maid of the Mists boat ride.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

In the past month my Kindle has been read at 9,000' on vacation in Colorado, in Austin while at a DeMolay Conclave for 400 teenage boys (any down time found me with Kindle) then to sea level in Key West...

The only times I didn't/couldn't read the Kindle was by the pool (no time to get a waterproof case, but I will next time the need arises) and during take off & landing of the plane. Made me chuckle... the message at take off is now "anything with an on/off switch must be turned off."


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. The brighter it is, the better I like it. The only reason I haven't done more outside reading lately is the heat. Doesn't bother ME in the least -- I LIKE it hot!!! But you're not supposed to use the Kindle if the temp is above 95F.  Otherwise I'd be sitting on the chaise lounge under the tree with a tall cold one and my Kindle. But, that's why I still have a few paper books.


Its been in the 100's here and I usually sit on my balcony reading. I have noticed since its been so hot that my Kindle slows down. Its definitely over 95, so is probably not a good idea then. I can't bear more than an hour anyway. And that is all in the shaded part of the balcony.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I pretty much never read outside.  Summer is to hot around here, winter is too cold.  Spring and fall my allergies kill me if I'm out too much.  Add in mosquitoes and other annoyance, and no thanks!  I'll do my reading (and most everything else!) indoors.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I only read my Kindle at home.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

A funeral.

I say this only because on another forum (ravelry), there was a discussion about whether or not knitting was appropriate at a funeral.  MANY of them thought it was.  So I just want to be on the record as saying that neither knitting, nor reading, is appropriate at a funeral.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

amandamay83 said:


> A funeral.


Will you make an exception for the preacher officiating said funeral? Think of the convenience. Rather than flipping through some dog-eared, wafer-paged, bulky Bible, the preacher could swiftly navigate among the pre-set bookmarks of the e-Bible's funereal greatest hits.

While we're at it, what better way to pay respects to a late bibliophile than to toss a fully-loaded Kindle in with the deceased? They will have reading material for all eternity, or until the battery runs down.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Z.D. Robinson said:


> No kidding. This is like showing up to a Red Sox game in a Yankees jersey!


LOL.

I left my kindle in the car when the family went to Target, because we have a rule...no taking in toys that are sold in the store.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I won't use my kindle while on the toilet.  Too gross for me.  Besides, I have never been one to loiter in there anyways.  I will read it while soaking in the bath or hot tub.

I have read my Kindle in a Barnes and Nobel and am happy to report no issues.

My Kindle goes everywhere with me.  I even take it and leave the purse at home sometimes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tara Maya said:


> LOL.
> 
> I left my kindle in the car when the family went to Target, because we have a rule...no taking in toys that are sold in the store.


The problem with that, of course, is the temperature in the car could get higher than is recommended for the Kindle. 

Or colder, if it's winter.

Mine's in my purse and I don't worry about having it there when I go into a store that has them for sale. In fact, if I'm looking for a purse, I have to have it to check the size.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The problem with that, of course, is the temperature in the car could get higher than is recommended for the Kindle.
> 
> Or colder, if it's winter.
> 
> Mine's in my purse and I don't worry about having it there when I go into a store that has them for sale. *In fact, if I'm looking for a purse, I have to have it to check the size. *


I've come to the conclusion that the only purse I will own is a Better Back Bag... because it's the perfect size to hold my Kindle. A girl's gotta have her priorities!


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The problem with that, of course, is the temperature in the car could get higher than is recommended for the Kindle.
> 
> Or colder, if it's winter.
> 
> Mine's in my purse and I don't worry about having it there when I go into a store that has them for sale. In fact, if I'm looking for a purse, I have to have it to check the size.


When I got my kindle, I had to go out and buy a new purse so the kindle would fit. (I did feel a little silly/self conscious shoving my kindle in various purses while in the store.)


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe not to London. I heard there's pickpocketing problems in the underground when it's busy  

Does anyone else worry about theirs being stolen?

... Then again, I don't even have a Kindle... yet!


----------



## gera (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't read my Kindle yesterday when I was in a small commuter airplane and the flight attendant told us to turn off all devices with an on/off button. Luckily it was a short flight and I had a People magazine.... 

gera


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I won't use my kindle while on the toilet. Too gross for me. Besides, I have never been one to loiter in there anyways. I will read it while soaking in the bath or hot tub. 


This made me laugh out loud. Thanks!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

The shower? haha obviously kidding but I won't use it near too much water, just in case something slips, falls, and splashes.... would not be fun.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

unitbit said:


> The shower? haha obviously kidding but I won't use it near too much water, just in case something slips, falls, and splashes.... would not be fun.


I put it in a ziplock bag when I'm in the tub. I haven't dropped anything in the tub since gradeschool (knock on wood!), but the ziplock makes me feel MUCH safer. And even if I don't drop it, this way I don't have to worry about splashes, either.

And I have been known to take it with me on the toilet. I've got a three and a four year old....cut me some slack...some days, that's the only reading time I get! (And yes, I've been known to loiter a bit longer the necessary, just because it's quiet *blush*.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

amandamay83 said:


> I've got a three and a four year old....cut me some slack...some days, that's the only reading time I get!


As a father of a three year-old, an eighteen month-old, and another one due in a few weeks, I can completely sympathize with your situation!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Meb Bryant said:


> I won't use my kindle while on the toilet. Too gross for me. Besides, I have never been one to loiter in there anyways. I will read it while soaking in the bath or hot tub.
> 
> 
> This made me laugh out loud. Thanks!


I know someone who once told me he bought a book while on the toilet. He got bored.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't found a place yet.


----------



## Kappy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hadou said:


> In a Barnes and Noble. I don't think much good could come of that. I imagine a good curb-stomping would be in order.


What's this "Barnes and Noble" of which you speak? Isn't that one of those... mega bookstores they used to have way back when?


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Noisy places, definitely!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

amandamay83 said:


> I put it in a ziplock bag when I'm in the tub. I haven't dropped anything in the tub since gradeschool (knock on wood!), but the ziplock makes me feel MUCH safer. And even if I don't drop it, this way I don't have to worry about splashes, either.
> 
> And I have been known to take it with me on the toilet. I've got a three and a four year old....cut me some slack...some days, that's the only reading time I get! (And yes, I've been known to loiter a bit longer the necessary, just because it's quiet *blush*.)


Oh no I hear you with reading while on the toilet... that is some of the best reading time ever! haha


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

At the docks in a box, with a fox wearing socks while eating lox...no, never!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Z.D. Robinson said:


> As a father of a three year-old, an eighteen month-old, and another one due in a few weeks, I can completely sympathize with your situation!


A reading parents gotta do what a reading parents gotta do!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Have to agree with the funeral. And the pool/tub.

Otherwise . . . behind the steering wheel? 

I carry it around all the time in my purse, even when I think I won't have an opportunity to read. Because, of course, the one time I don't have it with me, I end up with a long line or something!


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I won't read my Kindle it in church. Father gets mad if a cell phone rings ( don't blame him). If one does ring, he says "If that isn't God then hang up".


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

I will read my Kindle anywhere!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Lambert said:


> I won't read my Kindle it in church. Father gets mad if a cell phone rings ( don't blame him). If one does ring, he says "If that isn't God then hang up".


Surely, the padre would make an exception for the e-Bible.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

By the pool, on a sandy beach and over a pot of boiling water. Other then that - I read with it everywhere.

Jenna


----------



## mikesgold123 (Nov 9, 2010)

I wanted to take mine in the hot tub, but to scared to get it wet


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lambert said:


> I won't read my Kindle it in church. Father gets mad if a cell phone rings ( don't blame him). If one does ring, he says "If that isn't God then hang up".


I have the readings of the day on it as well as the order of service. . . .so I use it as a missal. . . .

And, honestly, it's not going to ring.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have the readings of the day on it as well as the order of service. . . .so I use it as a missal. . . .
> 
> And, honestly, it's not going to ring.


LOL


----------

